# Queston about Cadian Shock Troop box set



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

Does the set of 20 include backpack bits or do they have to be bought seperately?


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't see why they wouldn't, you just mean the standard back pack? same as the guys in the battle force?


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

Not sure, if they are or not. I would assume they would be the same as the ones in the battle box.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm not sure what you mean tbh, you can get back packs with the heavy weapons boxes, and vox casters (the back mounted radios) in the box of twenty.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The only backpacks that come in the standard box o' 20 guardsmen are vox caster backpacks. Lame, I know. The kind of backpacks you want either come in resin via Forge World, or can be found on the Heavy Weapons Team sprues-- however, there are two on the heavy weapons team sprue--one for each guardsman in the weapons team. So you won't get enough backpacks going that route.

You could also try your hand at greenstuffing some rucksacks-- as that sort of thing goes, it's not too difficult. You just need to make a sort of "pillow" shape of the appropriate size for the sack, then another smaller, thinner one to form the flap. Then, you need a tiny strip of greenstuff or plasticard to form the belt on it. Affix to the back of a guardsman, create folds as desired using your sculpting tool, allow to dry, and paint.

Here's to hoping that they package backpacks in the new Guardsmen that are supposedly coming out in the next couple months-- I've always thought it was lame sauce that they didn't include 'em on the Cadian Shock Troopers sprues.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

There are no backpacks in the cadian shock trooper box. There are four flamer backpacks with tanks and I think four vox caster backpacks.

Thank you Son Of Horus for answering one minute before me.


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ah alright, 

I can understand why they wouldn't since, from personnal experience, going into battle with a rull rucksack on your back is a pain in the kiester.

However I think they should add more in terms of webgear options since I know some people that use what we in the US army deem "assualt packs" just a small backpack with some rations and ammo, lighter than a rucksack but capable of carrying important items and ammo.

Appreciate the responses


The Emperor Protects


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Well, they do have a sort of kit belt- bayonet, a couple of lasgun magazines, and a canteen.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

well hte backpack you want with all the grenades and shovels are in the heavy weapon tema sprue. but in the CST box with 20guys you only get flamer tanks and vox caster backpacks. very boring but i like it.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

There are a number of other miniatures companies who make backpacks suitable for cadians. You have to think outside the "GW" hobby to find them, though. Pig Iron Productions and West Wind both do them (as well as alternate heads).

I scored a bag of vox helmets and packs in a bits bag - enough to convert up two squads of cadians into stormies - so I'm set.


----------



## Wachaza (Mar 20, 2008)

Plastic kit manufacturers like Tamiya also do boxes of backpacks and vehicle stowage.


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hadn't thought about Tamiya...good on ya, thanks


----------

